# Anyone going to the Parsippany NJ Show?



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Anyone going to the Parsippany NJ Show?

NOV. 19,2006 PARSIPPANY PAL BLDG
33 BALDWIN PLACE RD
PARSIPPANY, NJ 07034
CONTACT: PETE SERRAON 973-299-1040


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Yup!

:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll be there, Gene I'll see ya, micyou, are you selling at a table or just shopping?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I thought I was going, but its not going to work out for me this time.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

See ya there Ed, by the way...in case ya didn't hear...

http://www.horacingworld.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=62

:hat:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

WOW, thats awesome Gene, I didn't know. keep me updated, I'll have to make a trip down there.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Will do! 

:thumbsup: 



See ya at the show!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice!!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Good luck Swamper!
A bit far away for me to drop by, but you never know...
But no, I won't be doing Parsippiny this year...


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Way to go Gene :thumbsup:


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Swamper,how close are you to Coopersburg? I got relatives there and am always looking for slot car shops when i visit them


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks guys!

 

mopar78, not far at all, 15-30 minutes.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Gene, sorry I missed you at the show. I did see Scott once but we where both going in the opposite direction. Seth's attention span is only so long too, I try to get as many quick looks over the tables as I can. Lisa said she saw you near the bathrooms.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I saw Lisa as we were leaving, she was saying something about you, more cash, and "going to cry". 

:lol: 

I poked my head back in to see if you were nearby but the train was leaving. In a couple more weeks we can always hook up at that new shop I keep hearing about. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Gene,congrats.I see a field trip in the future for my son and I,and maybe a few others.

So how was the show guys????? Big,small,lots of stuff?????? What kinds of stuff,etc etc etc...........

Always have wanted to go to one,as its not that far from,but not sure if its worth it to make arrangements at work to be able to go.

Mike


----------

